# ISTP/ESTP Confusion



## Guest (May 26, 2014)

Hey, my name is John and I think I might be an ESTP. I discovered MBTI a month or so ago and it's pretty much been my obsession since. The first few times I took the test it came back as ISTP and I basically just went along with it for awhile but as I found out more about it I feel I may be more ESTP. I fit most of what I've read about ISTP's but something just doesn't feel right so I thought certain issues I have might be the reason I appear introverted and consistently type as ISTP when I may possibly be extroverted. When I was a kid I was loud, social, popular and had a lot of friends until I started high school in a new city. I had no friends and I was constantly rejected until I became more quiet and shy and eventually it got to the point were I couldn't bare it anymore and that's when I was told I had social anxiety. I do have a small group of friends now and they think I'm extroverted because I'm seen as the leader of the group and I'm usually very loud and talkative, I also think as I talk not before. The interaction does seem to energize me but with strangers and in large group settings I feel very uncomfortably and usually say nothing or avoid the situation altogether. I definitely thrive on action and love playing sports but I also enjoy learning a few songs on guitar every now and then. I have considered other types but ISTP/ESTP just seems to fit because I'm 99% I'm an Se user and also pretty sure I'm a Ti user too. Thanks for reading and if you have any questions and/or have had similar experiences It would be great if you can offer any advice about overcoming this situation so I can become more like the way I was, thanks.


----------



## The_Oracle (Apr 7, 2014)

Do you have a harder time understanding other's emotions/ adhering to social standards or is it harder for you to see the "big picture"?

ESTP's have inferior Ni
ISTP's have inferior Fe


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2014)

Nevermind I looked myself. I probably have inferior Ni because I don't even know what you mean by "big picture". I don't seem to have any trouble understanding or dealing with other peoples emotions or my own but I don't feel them as intensely as other people around me do and it's very rare that I am upset or pissed off unless I have nothing to do and become frustrated but I can usually deal with it. Are there any ways to find out? Hopefully something visual because the questionnaires are stupid.


----------



## The_Oracle (Apr 7, 2014)

Introverted intuition is the "big picture" When I use Ni, which is a lot because it's my dominant function, I'm looking to take data, observations, observed emotions, etc, and synthesize them into one single idea or truth, if you will. Ni is lthe mirror of Se, so If you have one, you have the other. Dominant Ni users like me have inferior Se, which means we often ignore the world around us while we're in our heads, interpreting the information we've gathered.

Fe is the "caring" function, if you will. It's considerate, and looks to support harmony and group cohesion. It's "sacrificial love". and Fe user is quite capable of "reading" other people and understanding the emotions of other people. A person with Inferior Fe will often ignore group harmony and will often not care about what other people are feeling.

If you're not sure, try taking a cognitive function test (Jungian Cognitive Function Quiz) and see what your lowest score is. That's usually your inferior function.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2014)

Now I'm pretty certain I'm an unhealthy ESTP.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2014)

I took the test and this is what I got:

Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Se - Ne - Fe - Si - Ti - Te - Fi - Ni

I can't help but think I may have wanted those results but idk


----------



## The_Oracle (Apr 7, 2014)

Ti is too low for an ISTP, almost too low for an ESTP. However, Fi is so low, You probably aren't an ESFP. ESTP seems most likely. In fact, you could be in an Se-Fe loop, ignoring your auxiliary Ti.


----------



## Nymeria (Jun 20, 2012)

You sound so much like me. Based on what you've said, I'd say you're an ESTP. ESTPs, while extroverts, don't always focus on people. Having dominant Se means that you're focused on the physical world around you...it doesn't necessarily mean you're social or want to talk all the time. I mistyped as an ISTP for a while, because I wasn't a social butterfly. Then I realized that while I do have tons of Ti, it comes secondary. Se first (action), then Ti (logic & analysis). ISTPs are the other way around...meaning they're more inclined to think things over before putting it into action.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2014)

How do I develop my Ti? Or am I just dumb.


----------



## The_Oracle (Apr 7, 2014)

uber_ said:


> How do I develop my Ti? Or am I just dumb.


If you want to develop/reconnect with Ti, question everything. Ask "why" until you can't anymore.

And MBTI isn't about intelligence. My mom's an ENFP and qualifies for Mensa.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2014)

I understand a little better now so thanks (edit)


----------

